# Dump Quarks!



## Brian G Turner (Jun 2, 2003)

There was a letter in New Scientist I found really interesting - some good points raised.

Whether any of the objections are of any worth I'm not sure, but I guess I just like seeing paradigms challenged.

There's been a general friction between theoretical and practical physicists on this issue for a while, but this is porbably the most antagonistic reaction to the theory of quarks that I've seen. 





> *Dump quarks
> *
> Your article on protons shows quite clearly that the standard model, after 40 years, still has not revealed the structure of these subatomic particles (3 May, p 34).
> 
> ...



From New Scientist - letters


----------

